# ADBA Show New Mexico 2012



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Well we're heading out tomorrow morning at 5AM for a 14 hour drive to Las Vegas New Mexico for the ADBA Show. I'll starting posting photos from the show starting Saturday. Here's a photo of Earl today. He's as ready as I'm gonna get him this time around.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome! I can't wait to see how it goes. I wish u a safe quick drive and I wish Earl the best of luck! Knock em dead Earl!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah looking forward to hearing and seeing how goes for you!! Good luck Earl!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Great!! Take home the gold Earl!!


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

good luck out there. i know he's coming home withe some ribbons...


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few photos from the shows on Saturday.










Earl's brother Varro winning Best Conditioned. Varro also won the 2-3 year old class under judge Frank Rocca.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Varro's looking good! Congrats to him! i think i see Siren too


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

hes lookin good, man!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Earl took 3rd in the first show under Frank Rocca. The class was won by Varro. In the second show under judge James Rogers Earl got dumped and Varro took 2nd. In the Sunday show under judge Pat Brisco Earl took 3rd Barca took 2nd and Varro got dumped. Big thanks to Rudy for handling Earl in the 3rd show so I get a few photos of him. Here a few photos of Earl.














































A little Brotherly Love. Barca and Earl the two show buddies.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

one question.... i noticed on adba shows u place dogs in front one another like in the above picture.... is this to show they still have plenty of "gameness" in em??? btw love earl...he looks awesome


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are not in front of each other they are all in a circle or line set up with a good distance from one another. Depending on whos who some get closer than others. In the So Cal show we didn't have a lot of room in judges choice so I was close to Doug as I knew he'd hold Earl and he wouldn't get my girl. The dogs tend to turn and bark at other dogs. When you have friends in the ring it works nice to be able to get good action shots or have the dogs perked up and looking nice.

Hope you guys had fun anyway. He looking great as always 



Elvisfink said:


>


Everything that is awesome in a dog  Love my babies mama.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

congrats on Earls wins! Thanks for posting the pictures! Glad you were bale to keep it in the family


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Niicceee


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Great pics ... Earl looks amazing as always


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Look at those ripped beasts! Awww I just love Siren! They are all looking amazing!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Here we go Doug I got a couple to add!
Barca.








Earl! The man and much bigger dog then I thought.








Meaty and his Half Brother Beef!








Beef taking home all three cups.








Doug in the show ring sorry don't remember the pups name.
















Couple more of Meaty.















Oh and this is Sarah she is litter mate to my Naomi dog


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Rudy4747 said:


> Beef taking home all three cups.


Well he cleaned house!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah beef is a beast not even two years old I believe he is only 18 or 19 months old so he is going to be kicking but for a little while to come


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Those are some bangin pics!!!! Love the last one of Earl and Barca!!! Those boys are super sexy bulldogs!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Rudy4747 said:


> Yeah beef is a beast not even two years old I believe he is only 18 or 19 months old so he is going to be kicking but for a little while to come


Hows he bred?

Do Meaty and Varro look as much alike in person as they do in the pics?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mayday deadlift cross. I think they do a little Verro is older.and a.fuller dog, but the structure.is simular. I woild say Varro also has a little better tail set. As far as looks go facial features they do not look the.same.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting up those photos Rudy. You have to remember I'm 6'-4" 230Lbs so next to me Earl looks small. I brought him into the show at just under 46Lbs. but most of the time he's 50Lbs. Here's a few more photos.

Varro









Beef


















Rudy and Frank Rocca









Frank Rocca, Meaty and Marcos









Two of the Utah Boys. Marcos and Pat.









Earl


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

OoooooOoooOoooo love me some Beef, Earl and Varro!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know if people will be able to read this or not. This is off of my FB page. Lisa recieved two very nice complement on Varro from Frank Rocca and Danny Biby's son Ray.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Varro is such a good lookin boy and in awesome shape. I love his black mask. I used him in another thread to illustrate the difference structure wise between APBT and AmBully.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments on my dogs, Earl, Varro, and Barca are truly handsome dogs!
That is a horrible picture of Siren, she just had a litter of puppies and was totally out of shape but they needed another CH of CH female to split the class so I entered her. Thanks for all the great pictures Doug


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

what awesome conditioned dogs!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

They're all gorgeous, love me some Earl and Varro!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome pictures of some kick ass bulldogs!Congrats to all!


----------

